# Raptors @ Nets, Mar. 4th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="3" cellspacing="10" bgcolor="gainsboro"><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*​*</td> <td colspan="3">*March 4th, 2006
East Rutherford, NJ
Continental Airlines Arena
1:00PM EST
TSN
*​</td><td bgcolor=#002850>*​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Toronto Raptors​*</td> <td>*20-37*​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td>*31-26*​</td><td bgcolor=#002850>*New Jersey Nets​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Mike James
Guard
6'2"
188#
Duquesne​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#002850>*Jason Kidd
Guard
6'4"
210#
California​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Morris Peterson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
220#
Michigan State​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#002850>*Wince Carter
Child
6'6"
220#
Michelle​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Charlie Villanueva
Forward
6'11"
240#
UConn​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#002850>*Richard Jefferson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
225#
Arizona​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Chris Bosh
Forward/Centre
6'10"
230#
Georgia Tech​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#002850>*Jason Collins
Forward/Centre
7'
255#
Stanford​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Matt Bonner
Forward/Centre
6'10"
240#
Florida​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#002850>*Nenad Krstic
Forward/Centre
7'
240#
Serbia​*</td></tr></table>


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

u put the pasafire in the wrong mouth it should belong to Bosh!! how many buckets has CB scored late in the 4rth quarter in his 3 year career?? not much!!! nice bobble at the end of last nights game and u wonder why they give the ball to james at the end of games!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Uh oh...

Speedy, I got an extra anti-flame suit. I'd be happy to lend you it, free of charge.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

another saturday afternoon game? thats wierd, but oh well.

Hopefully we can pull it off against NJ but i doubt it, maybe Joey can get a chance to play back to back extended minutes


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> Speedy, I got an extra anti-flame suit. I'd be happy to lend you it, free of charge.


Both teams are having problems right now. Maybe getting fired up over this game will take everyone's minds of it for a few days.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

..sucks not till saturday


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey this is on Marth 4th!
Coincidentally, the 4th quarter is what I probably won't be watching


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

nwt said:


> Hey this is on Marth 4th!
> Coincidentally, the 4th quarter is what I probably won't be watching


:cheers:, same as me. Though I will check onto this site or box scores for updates.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I want to see Pape on Saturday he should be able to get some good minutes its not like Loren Woods is going to be around in a couple of years (or even next year, i dont know when his contract is up)


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Really looking forward to this game. It's another Nets/Raptors game so it should be hyped.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

I would love to see Bosh or Charlie V just cram one down on Carter, although i still like Carter i would love to see him on the other side of highlights


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

- another Saturday afternoon game? Well, I won't be watching - who says I haven't got a life? :rofl: (Go Raps) :banana:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

WOOHOO! I'm loving the pacifier Speedy! =)
Prepare to see some videos of what happened at the last game. lol. I dont think this game will be as electrifying since it's going to be in NJ and there won't be a hostile pro-Raptor, anti-carter crowd. But I think it'll be a good game. I can see these two teams developing a v. strong rivalry over time.
As always, *GO RAPTORS GO!*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is a pretty much guaranteed loss, we just can't contain the Nets or Vince at home. Which sucks balls because it's going to be our 6th loss in a row, the most since November.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Note to Calderon: MAKE ALL YOUR DAMN FREETHROWS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

nice touch on the VC picture


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, good job on the photoshop speedy, maybe part of Air Fly's next avatar?

-Petey


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Davis will be in uniform in time for Saturday's game. Davis presence would have won us the game against the Hawks, let's hope his presence will help us win one in NJ. Let's Go Raptors!



> Raptors centre Antonio Davis spent yesterday in New York with a consultation with a back specialist. Davis, acquired for Jalen Rose who went to the New York Knicks, was put on the inactive list yesterday because of the injury. Davis, who has been playing in pain, injured his back during a fall in Miami on Monday. "He's having some pain and discomfort," Raptors coach Sam Mitchell said. Davis will rejoin the team in time for Saturday's game in New Jersey against the Nets.


http://torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2006/03/03/1471138-sun.html


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol, I just noticed that VC pic. Very nice speedy.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

nice vince pic. lol. although u kno he's gonna find some way to put another dagger in us agian.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

lol, :laugh:



> *Wince Carter
> Child
> 6'6"
> 220#*
> * Michelle*


err, I gotta wake up at 12:00 to catch this game, soo early.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Being in BC, I get to wake up to the Raptors tomorrow, sweet!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Speedy is very creative lol............  

Nets since Carter joined them have never beat the raps at their homecourt and VC always played terrible against them.

I dont expect any different outcome.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

start Sow at C, Bonner stinks at C, Nenad is gonna abuse him phyisically


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson has been playing really good, he needs to get the ball a lot more. 
Bosh is taking way too many jumpshots right now, he needs to take it inside.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Robinson is on Bosh, and he fades away and does a Vince Carter. Luckily he got the offensive rebound and dunked it. 
Jefferson with the dunk
27-17 Nets. 
Raptors are playing horrible.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

19-29 Nets.....
Cmon Raps...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Man, this team is sucking, flat out. There's no way they should be down by this much to the Nets. Pathetic.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Mike James drains the 3ball
And it's the end of the first half
43-39 Nets.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Poor half. Expect the painters to be called to redo the visitors dressing room at the CAA.

We are very lucky to still be in this game.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Pretty ugly half overall.
James and Mo with a few shots at the end to make it look close
PLEASE dont like Bonner back on the floor.
Bosh, do something with the ball!
Do not catch it at the top of the circle..pass it off..then stand there..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Poor half. *Expect the painters to be called to redo the visitors dressing room at the CAA.
> *
> We are very lucky to still be in this game.


Why is that? Sam Mitchell very hard during halves?

-Petey


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

What a flat game from both teams. Hopefully the Raps can pick it up in the second half and recognize who has the hot hand on our team and on the Nets team.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Petey said:


> Why is that? Sam Mitchell very hard during halves?
> 
> -Petey


He better've been after that one.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors just down two and now have a chance to tie as Bosh goes to the free throw line for two shots.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

There we go..
Raptors with a two point lead..
Lets keep it up.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Better energy in the third.


If you've ever wondered if there are too many timeouts in an NBA game, go ahead and watch Lawrence Frank or Jeff Van Gundy coach one. It is tedious.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

anniebananerz said:


> Raptors just down two and now have a chance to tie as Bosh goes to the free throw line for two shots.


 Up 2 now.

-Petey


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Charlie V with a big Dunk.. Awesome.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm pretty happy with the way we're playing right now.

And I know Mike is taking some iffy shots, but he's spreading the ball around and protecting it well, so he gets a pass on that--for now.

Let's get Mo Pete going again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Want Carter back for say some of your cap space this offseason?

Of course that means Vinsane gets to call your forum 'home' too.

-Petey


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors up four now. 62-58. =)

LOL. Did anyone see Bonner's single handed put back dunk after the foul was called?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> Want Carter back for say some of your cap space this offseason?
> 
> Of course that means Vinsane gets to call your forum 'home' too.
> 
> -Petey


Is the honeymoon with Vince over, Speedy?

If only you could put his talent with just about anyone else's heart.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright, just tuning in. 

69-64 Raptors, End of 3rd Quarter.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Who green-lit Bosh to take that shot?!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

crimedog said:


> Is the honeymoon with Vince over, Speedy?
> 
> If only you could put his talent with just about anyone else's heart.


Not really, I just want to trade Vinsane.

-Petey


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

He clearly asked that question of me, Petey. I'll advise you to stay out of my affairs.

And yes, the honeymoon is over.... circa 2003.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Up By Ten! Woohoo!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MoPete to Matt Bonner, 3ball is good.
10 point lead for the Raptors.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

speedythief said:


> He clearly asked that question of me, Petey. I'll advise you to stay out of my affairs.
> 
> And yes, the honeymoon is over.... circa 2003.


sorry...i did mean Petey...

by the way, how money is Charlie on that turn around baseline jumper? don't think he's missed one all year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Now, you have to be afraid as a Raps fan at this point.

Lead headed towards the fourth, on the road, looking good...

Hopefully we break our pattern this afternoon.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, but he was quoting my post.

Raptors up 10.

-Petey


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like we're putting up another one of our famous 4th quarters.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL! Scott Padgett!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

padgett just got dissed!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Ohhhhh, Sick block by CB4


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woah. Sick Block!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Padgett should just retire right now. That was ridiculous. Bosh sent him packing with that block. I don't even know what he was thinking on that play, if Bosh wasn't there I don't even think he would have made the rim.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh draws the foul.
83-75 Raptors


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Maintain intensity!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh has had a terrific second half. He started to mix it up by not only taking jump shots, and it's worked so far. 
Hopefully we don't implode again.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woah. I think it's just the crazy Mo Pete fanatic thing in me, but Mo Pete just made a rebound exciting.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

85-79, after Vince's tip.
This is frustrating, less than four minutes left. We have the advantage now it's time to step on their throat!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Krstic is gassed. The kid needs to work on his conditioning.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Raps are playing today? That's news to me.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The Raps are playing today? That's news to me.


Sober up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Woah. Sick Block!


 http://home.comcast.net/~conanclip/boshed.avi


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Uh Oh. Raptors only have a two point advantage. Better hold on to this lead.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the turnover. Raptors need to score on this posession.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow, Mike James turns it over. Nets ball, they are on an 11-3 run.
86-84 Raptors.
If the Raptors win this game, I will be very surprised.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

wtf James.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ don't worry, you know the script

Raptors lead for a good stretch, just to give up a 10 point lead to lose in the end....when you see a lead with 6 minutes left, you just know the meltdown is coming


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson is an unbelievable defender. This guy is one of the most underrated players in the league.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Carter just missed a tough shot with Mo Pete hovering around him.

And the Raps just turned the ball over again.

OH CRUD. Carter - count it and a foul.

GAH!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors turn the ball over AGAIN. Three turnovers in the 2nd half, and all of them are in the last three minutes.
Carter gets the bucket, plus the foul. 
Tie game, and he'll go to the line.

I'm going to predict that on the next posession Mike James is going to miss a three.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

'nother loss coming. 

they really have to shake this tendency to implode.

i think that was a charge on carter...CV looked set to me.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

lmfao


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'd rather just have Charlie Villanueva or Morris Peterson get the ball on the next posession. Villanueva causes a lot of match up problems, and Mo Pete has played well all game.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Our denfese makes me want to change the channel, I just hate seeing other teams do what ever they want time and time again

*thinks of top 5 pick, and it makes these games easier to stomach*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Carter hits the free throw.
87-86 with 57 seconds left.
Mike James hits the three!!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mike James For Threeee!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Carter hits the fade away.
Raptors call a timeout, 22.5 seconds left.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

why does mitchell have bosh matched up defensively against jefferson, all of a sudden??!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Let's see what Sam can do, to for once salvage a win

please no overtime!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think the Raptors should just hold on to the ball until the final seconds; whether you score or miss, you don't want the Nets to have the final posession. 
Don't give them any chance to get the ball back.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

raptors game to win


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Man. If we lose this game, Carter is going to be dubbed the "Raptor Killer".

Just for the hell of it, I say Mo Pete makes the winning bucket.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If the Raptors turn the ball over, I am changing the channel.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

For some reason I have a good feeling about this posession...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm scared. I'm very scared.

COME ON RAPTORS!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why the **** is Chris Bosh taking a shot from the top of the key with a man on him with plenty of time still left on the clock?
Holy ****, what was he thinking?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Crap. Bosh missed that shot. NJ calls time out with 5 seconds left.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

gawddamn wtf


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Honestly what was Bosh doing on that posession? Even if you hit, the Nets get the ball back with plenty of time left.
Holy ****.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pathetic, pathetic, mother****ing pathetic. This team doesn't believe they can win. There's just this huge mental barrier that gives them an inferiority complex. We just can't close out games, and it's because we don't think we can. Pathetic, chalk up another loss.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

WTF was that :jawdrop:

great coaching Sam

NJ with 5 seconds to win


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Overtime!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good thing Vince misses that jumper. Bosh's *** is saved.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Overtime = Raptors lose.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

VC misses the shot...
Oh No Overtime...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Good thing Vince misses that jumper. Bosh's *** is saved.


 No, not really, considering we're even more inept at winning games in overtime.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

OT...The Raptors best friend
The 4th quarter is jealous


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TRON said:


> WTF was that :jawdrop:
> 
> great coaching Sam
> 
> NJ with 5 seconds to win


How is that Sam's fault? Do you think he said, "Hey Chris, take a contested jumper with plenty of time left on the clock so the Nets can get the ball back."


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

TRON said:


> WTF was that :jawdrop:
> 
> great coaching Sam
> 
> NJ with 5 seconds to win


Nah. I think it was bad judgement on the part of Bosh.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Whoever scores first will win.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm watching that bosh miss again and I'm seeing that Bosh was supposed to pick off Kidd so that Mike James could get the ball but Kidd was all over Mike James so there was no choice but to throw it into Bosh. Bosh should have tried to drive the ball though...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raps win overtime tip. For once.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

there might have been 2 on the shot clock...not exactly a ton of time left.

still a bad shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Charlie Villanueva will go to the line for two. He needs to get the ball a lot more here in this extra frame. He can take it to Krstic any day of the week.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Charlie V hits one free throw. And makes the second!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

crimedog said:


> there might have been 2 on the shot clock...not exactly a ton of time left.
> 
> still a bad shot.


No, there was no shotclock.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Good Lord my internet is slow.

Game tied at 91.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> How is that Sam's fault? Do you think he said, "Hey Chris, take a contested jumper with plenty of time left on the clock so the Nets can get the ball back."





anniebananerz said:


> Nah. I think it was bad judgement on the part of Bosh.


Pretty much. There's a reason I made that thread earlier today on Bosh's tendency to just float around the 3 point line. He showed some aggressiveness this game no doubt, but not consistently. I remember there were three consecutive Raptors possessions where we gave the ball to Bosh at the same spot - around the foul line extended - with RJ guarding him, and he pulled the same move all three times, and all horrible shots. He got bailed out the second time with a foul, but the other two were nowhere close to makes. Dude has got to get more aggressive!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh no. I can't watch.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

We had THREE ****ING GUYS in the paint and we couldn't even come away with the rebound, and then Villy loses the ball resulting in an RJ dunk! AAAAGGGHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Sober up.


Or stop working 80 hour weeks (well 75 when you take away the time I waste away on message boards)... I wish I had the time to have a few.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

turnovers turnovers turnovers...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> No, there was no shotclock.


 Nah man, I'm positive there was a 3 second differential.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

he should add a move. he uses the step back jumper a lot, i think he should step back, and then cross over and drive, ... that way the step back doesnt give away what is coming next every single time. lol.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Turnovers are killing us. Literally.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Lucky ****, Mo gets fouled shooting the three.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Score?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson gets fouled, he'll go to the line for three.
Raptors are down by 4.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

i'm not a bonner hater like a lot of ppl, but this is absolutely, imo, one of these times where he shouldnt be out there right now...we dont need offense, we desperately need defense...id much prefer e-will to be in the game...


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> No, there was no shotclock.


yes there was. 

0:28 89-89 Vince Carter makes 17-foot two point shot (Richard Jefferson assists) 
0:22 Toronto 20 Sec. timeout 
0:11 Toronto full timeout 
0:06 Chris Bosh misses 23-foot jumper 89-89 
0:05 89-89 Jason Kidd defensive rebound 
0:05 New Jersey full timeout


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes! Mo Pete With Three Free Throws!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete is a damn baller, three for three from the line when the Raptors need it most.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF are these guys DOING!?!?!?!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Omg. Another ****ing Turnover


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This team is playing so ****tily that even seeing Vince grimpe doesn't make me happy.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vince is hurt. What a surprise.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Memo to Raptors: Give Mo the ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Does Vince Carter stretch before games?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Vince is hurt. What a surprise.


what, can't be, he's an iron man.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Checking out Yahoo Box Score.

WTF is this


1:54 TOR - C. Villanueva misses a 26-foot three-pointer from the top of the arc


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow, Jefferson gets his own offensive rebound from beyond the arc. It's like they expect that he is going to make the shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Checking out Yahoo Box Score.
> 
> WTF is this
> 
> ...


 that was a super dumb shot... It was like a turnaround three that was jacked up. 5 seconds on the shotclock I see though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vaughn hits. 
Mike James gets a quick layup. 
Raptors foul. 
99-96, VC will go to the line. 
Game over.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

what the bloody hell was bosh doing just standing there instead of fouling VC?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with two huge mistakes down the stretch. First taking a long contested jumpshot with 8 seconds left in regulation, and then somehow letting Jefferson get his own offensive rebound after missing a three pointer.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> that was a super dumb shot... It was like a turnaround three that was jacked up. 5 seconds on the shotclock I see though.


that was a reasonable shot. my problem in crunch has been with bosh and james.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

team sucks at crunch time


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jacque Vaughn is hitting big shots for the Nets. WHY IS JACQUE VAUGHN HITTING BIG SHOTS FOR THE NETS? WHY IS JACQUE VAUGHN EVEN IN THE GOD DAMN LEAGUE, LET ALONE BURRYING THE RAPTORS BY HITTING BIG SHOTS FOR THE NETS?!?!?!??!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good pass by Villanueva, Bosh almost gets the three point play. 
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I dont care what Leo and Chuck say, that was a fricken scary pass.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Just watching Bosh in overtime, he just doesn't want it enough. He does not have any kind of killer instinct, and that's one thing that doesn't come with experience. You either have it or you don't, and I'm sorry to say but he doesn't.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kill Jacque Vaughn


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh makes both free throws. 
Kidd gets fouled, Nets are up by 3. 18.5 seconds left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

crimedog said:


> that was a reasonable shot. my problem in crunch has been with bosh and james.


 yeah..i guess it wasn't that bad. He was set and it was a catch and shoot. still a drive to the basket with 5 seconds left on the shotclock is preferable. He had in his mind that he was going to shoot the three right after he caught it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Just watching Bosh in overtime, he just doesn't want it enough. He does not have any kind of killer instinct, and that's one thing that doesn't come with experience. You either have it or you don't, and I'm sorry to say but he doesn't.


Definately true I think. That's what we're missing right now. And I don't know how we're going to find that kind of player. Can Charlie Villanueva be that player?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> yeah..i guess it wasn't that bad. He was set and it was a catch and shoot. still a drive to the basket with 5 seconds left on the shotclock is preferable. He had in his mind that he was going to shoot the three right after he caught it.


 Yeah, he could have had a MUCH better shot. A 26-footer, especially the way he shot it, was not a good shot by any stretch.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Just watching Bosh in overtime, he just doesn't want it enough. He does not have any kind of killer instinct, and that's one thing that doesn't come with experience. You either have it or you don't, and I'm sorry to say but he doesn't.


That's just about what I was thinking. He's not even running up to foul players.

And now he's joking around with Carter and not even looking disappointed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Another typical loss


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

AirBall by James..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Definately true I think. That's what we're missing right now. And I don't know how we're going to find that kind of player. Can Charlie Villanueva be that player?


 I wondered that too, but watching him jack up those disgusting shots in overtime after he hit the first free throws, made me shift my opinion a little.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This game was painful to watch..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Still plenty of time left, but the Nets need to start missing some free throws. 
Mike James air balls a three.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

nwt said:


> Looks like we're putting up another one of our famous 4th quarters.



I approve this powerful post


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mike James had a good look at the basket...but he airballed that thing


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bonner with two meaningless points... this sucks.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What a joke of a game. Does Bosh have any common sense? He had a horrible 1st half because he was taking jumpers. Then for most of the 2nd half he played unbelievably well, getting almost any shot he wanted, mixing it up and getting to the line and making his free throws.
What does he do when the game is on the line? Goes back to exactly what he was doing in the 1st half.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Chris Bosh joking with VC. That's one thing I never thought I'd see.

I'm mad that Bosh doesn't even look remotely mad at this loss.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Chris Bosh is turning to VC, minus the injuries. Used to go hard, now settling for jumpers, not caring about losses, etc. etc.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

what a surprise, another OT loss

I hope when Collangelo fires Mitchell, he sends Bonner packing with him!

24 miserable games to go


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The only thing I'm happy about today is Mo Pete's overall performance, especially in the 1st half. He and Mike James are the reason why we were still in this game at the half. Mo Pete had 25 points on 12 shots, 9/12 from the field. When a player is shooting 75% from the field, you find him on every posession until he starts to miss.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TRON said:


> what a surprise, another OT loss
> 
> I hope when Collangelo fires Mitchell, he sends Bonner packing with him!
> 
> 24 miserable games to go


You still didn't explain to me how this is Mitchell's fault. He's not the one playing on the court. He obviously didn't tell Bosh to take an 18 foot jumper with a man in his face with 8 seconds left on the clock.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jason Kidd really impressed me today. This guy just keeps bringing it night in and night out. He's making scrubs like Vaughn look like legitimate NBA pros. Where would the Nets be without him?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Now, you have to be afraid as a Raps fan at this point.
> 
> Lead headed towards the fourth, on the road, looking good...
> 
> Hopefully we break our pattern this afternoon.


Nope!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope to God someone asks Bosh about his joking with VC after the loss and gives him a good yelling at.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Raptors really lack a point guard who can take care of the basketball, especially in close games and at the end in the fourth quarter. Every time the Raps are in that situation, they try to play down the clock and hope for something to happen, I think that's the main problem.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Crap, another OT loss.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Chris Bosh is turning to VC, minus the injuries. Used to go hard, now settling for jumpers, not caring about losses, etc. etc.


settle down. he's nothing like vc in character. there in a tough stretch, but as much as it sucks now...getting a top 5 pick gives colangelo a lot to play with.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks like it's the same ol' ****. I don't regret not watching beyond the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

imo... ever since the Dallas Game, where armstrong played good D on Mike James... it just seems now that opposition PGs know just to make James turn the ball over...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

crimedog said:


> settle down. he's nothing like vc in character. there in a tough stretch, but as much as it sucks now...getting a top 5 pick gives colangelo a lot to play with.


No way. I would rather the Raptors win. If Colangelo is as good as everyone thinks he is, he can do without a top-five pick and still turn this team around.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

kirk_2003 said:


> imo... ever since the Dallas Game, where armstrong played good D on Mike James... it just seems now that opposition PGs know just to make James turn the ball over...


Was NJ doing full-court traps down the wire?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

trick said:


> Was NJ doing full-court traps down the wire?


None that I can remember. Or maybe I was just too crazy about the turnovers to notice.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Jason Kidd really impressed me today. This guy just keeps bringing it night in and night out. He's making scrubs like Vaughn look like legitimate NBA pros. Where would the Nets be without him?


Back at the lottery with or without VC or RJ. You guys played a good game. till next time.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

The Raptors are probably the worst team in crunch time the NBA has had in a long while. Like someone said before in this thread if they have a lead in the fourth no matter how big *expect* a complete collapse.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Jason Kidd really impressed me today. This guy just keeps bringing it night in and night out. He's making scrubs like Vaughn look like legitimate NBA pros. Where would the Nets be without him?





Kidd was simply amazing today for us, but as for the vaughn statement, i believe it was vince who passed him the ball on the 2 jumpers.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Chris Bosh is turning to VC, minus the injuries. Used to go hard, now settling for jumpers, not caring about losses, etc. etc.



You guys are starting to turn your backs one your players from one game. This is unacceptable.


----------



## TheGrowth (Dec 21, 2005)

Good game raps...seems like you all are having problems closing out games...With more experience that should be something of you can work on..


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Kidd was simply amazing today for us, but as for the vaughn statement, i believe it was vince who passed him the ball on the 2 jumpers.






Sorry, it was one from Vince and one from RJ.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> You guys are starting to turn your backs one your players from one game. This is unacceptable.


 I'm not turning my back on Bosh. But what was really unacceptable was his play down the stretch. Dude just did not want to win as badly as the Nets, particularily RJ! Kidd played a great game but RJ pulled it out in the 4th, leading the rally on both ends of the court. Bosh just let RJ abuse him, and THAT is unacceptable. He's the all star, not RJ, and he should be playing like an all star for four quarters plus overtime, not just one and a half quarters like he did today.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If Bosh can't back down Richard Jefferson how the hell is he going to fare against top-tier PF's in the playoffs? I don't understand how he can punish the Pistons for 37 and then look lost against a talentless Nets frontcourt.

Kind of explains why every Raptors fan wants to sign a big defensive player with a back-to-the-basket game; almost like we're all resigned to the fact that Bosh has limitations he can't overcome.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

croco said:


> The Raptors really lack a point guard who can take care of the basketball, especially in close games and at the end in the fourth quarter. Every time the Raps are in that situation, they try to play down the clock and hope for something to happen, I think that's the main problem.


"Mitcehl Is Not Prepared" -Alston
That Says It All.. So No Need To Ask.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Another close loss. Keep em comin.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

anniebananerz said:


> Chris Bosh joking with VC. That's one thing I never thought I'd see.


Why? They're friends.


----------

